# Južnoslovenski jezici: ispuštanje pomoćnog glagola u perfektu



## Orlin

Zdravo svima! Razgledamo sledeće rečenice u standardnim BCS jezicima u kojima se koristi perfekt povratnog glagola:
1. On _se izgubio_.
2. Oni _se vratili_.
Vidimo da se pomoćni glagol _je/su_ izostavlja kod perfekta *povratnih* glagola. 
Ovi primeri glasaju tako na bugarskom:
1. Той се *е* изгубил.
2. Те *са* се върнали.
Kod nas se pomoćni glagol *obavezno* koristi u perfektu indikativa. Ako ispustimo pomoćni glagol, dobijamo sasvim pravilne rečenice (Той се изгубил/Те се върнали), ali im je gramatičko značenje suštinski drugačije (naime *aorist renarativa*).
Hteo bih da vas pitam:
1. Kako bi bile moje rečenice na ostalim južnoslovenskim jezicima?
2. Da li BCS standardi dozvoljavaju upotrebu pomoćnog glagola kod perfekta povratnih glagola (recimo _On se *je* izgubio_)?
3. Ima li u standardnim BCS jezicima drugih slučaja perfekta bez pomoćnog glagola?
Hvala unapred!


----------



## yael*

Orlin said:


> Zdravo svima! Razgledamo sledeće rečenice u standardnim BCS jezicima u kojima se koristi perfekt povratnog glagola:
> 
> Hteo bih da vas pitam:
> 1. Kako bi moje rečenice na ostalim južnoslovenskim jezicima?
> 2. Da li BCS standardi dozvoljavaju upotrebu pomoćnog glagola kod perfekta povratnih glagola (recimo _On se *je* izgubio_)?
> 3. Ima li u standardnim BCS jezicima drugih slučaja perfekta bez pomoćnog glagola?
> Hvala unapred!



1. Na srpskom bi bilo tako kako si napisao, ali...
2. Upotreba pomoćnog glaogola ne samo da je dozvoljena, nego je i gramatički ispravna - On je se izgubio. Oni su se vratili. Do izuzimanja dolazi u kolokvijalnoj formi i, mada to ne bi bio aorist (u aoristu bismo imali: On se izgubi. i Oni se vratiše.), na neki način, značenje bi bilo vrlo slično.
3. Perfekat se u srpskom (i u bosanskom, hrvatskom i crnogorskom) gradi od prezenta pomoćnog glagola jesam i radnog glagolskog prideva. Ali postoji aorist, koji nema pomoćni glagol, kao u gore navedenim primerima. Postoji i imperfekat (za nesvršene glagole), ali čini mi se da je arhaičan. Ja ga, bar, nikad ne koristim. Možda se više koristi u Crnoj Gori i u Hercegovini.


----------



## VelikiMag

Orlin said:


> Zdravo svima! Razgledamo sledeće rečenice u standardnim BCS jezicima u kojima se koristi perfekt povratnog glagola:
> 1. On _se izgubio_.
> 2. Oni _se vratili_.
> Vidimo da se pomoćni glagol _je/su_ izostavlja kod perfekta *povratnih* glagola.


Pomoćni glagol (_je_) se gubi samo kod trećeg lica jednine, ali ne i u množini. To je što se tiče klasičnog značenja perfekta. Teoretski, ti bi mogao i da zadržiš to _je_, ono bi onda došlo poslije _se_ - _On se je izgubio. _Ali u većini slučajeva to bi zvučalo nekako nabijeno i nije lijepo za čuti.

U drugim slučajevima, može se u svim licima izostaviti pomoćni glagol, ali to bi imalo narativni karakter. Pretpostavljam kao i u bugarskom.
Na primjer: _Ja došao tamo, a oni počeli bez mene._
Ne znam koliko je ovakav govor gramatički i književno kodifikovan, ali se veoma često može čuti.

Pomoćni glagol se izostavlja i kod izražavanja čuđenja: _Vi se vratili!_ Mada se za ovo često koristi i aorist: _Vi se vratiste!
_
P.S. Gdje si to bio na ljetovanju?


----------



## yael*

VelikiMag said:


> Pomoćni glagol (_je_) se gubi samo kod trećeg lica jednine, ali ne i u množini. To je što se tiče klasičnog značenja perfekta. Teoretski, ti bi mogao i da zadržiš to _je_, ono bi onda došlo poslije _se_ - _On se je izgubio. _Ali u većini slučajeva to bi zvučalo nekako nabijeno i nije lijepo za čuti.


A što ne: On je se izgubio? 



> P.S. Gdje si to bio na ljetovanju?



Ja bih rekla da nije Crna Gora, al' boja je ta! 

P.S. Dogovoriste (li) se vi oko imena jezika?


----------



## Arath

VelikiMag said:


> U drugim slučajevima, može se u svim licima izostaviti pomoćni glagol, ali to bi imalo narativni karakter. Pretpostavljam kao i u bugarskom.
> Na primjer: _Ja došao tamo, a oni počeli bez mene._



У бугарском се никад не може изоставити помоћни глагол у првом и другом лицу (Аз дошъл, ти дал). Ниje граматички коректно. Конструкциjа без помоћног глагола нема наративног карактера, него РЕнаративни. Наративност се може изразити и аористом и имперфектом индикатива.


----------



## DenisBiH

VelikiMag said:


> Na primjer: _Ja došao tamo, a oni počeli bez mene._
> Ne znam koliko je ovakav govor gramatički i književno kodifikovan, ali se veoma često može čuti.





_Došo t'ja tamə, a om'ba počeli bezmene. Ja papaka. _ 

Osim što bih ja koristio i _Dođem t'ja(...)_. Neko bi stvarno trebao napisati gramatiku ovih govora koji su u svakodnevnoj upotrebi. Nešto kao standard nestandardnog jezika.

Inače, kako bi se to moglo reći sa pomoćnim glagolom?

_Kada/dok sam došao tamo, oni su (već) bili počeli bez mene?_


----------



## VelikiMag

yael* said:


> A što ne: On je se izgubio?


A pogledaj ovaj primjer: _On se je rodio 1975. _i  _On je se rodio 1975.
_Kako ti bolje zvuči?


yael* said:


> Ja bih rekla da nije Crna Gora, al' boja je ta!


Mislim da je on već bio u Crnoj Gori i u Hrvatskoj. Možda je ove godine u Neumu. 


yael* said:


> P.S. Dogovoriste (li) se vi oko imena jezika?


Nešto se jesu dogovorili, valjda juče na skupštini. Ali ja nisam shvatio šta konkretno. Izgledalo je kao da su svi zadovoljni 



DenisBiH said:


> Inače, kako bi se to moglo reći sa pomoćnim glagolom?
> 
> _Kada/dok sam došao tamo, oni su (već) bili počeli bez mene?_


Pa ili tako kao neka kondicionalna rečenica, ili bi to bilo dio neke šire priče, tipa _...i ja sam tamo došao, a oni su (bili) počeli. _


----------



## yael*

VelikiMag said:


> A pogledaj ovaj primjer: _On se je rodio 1975. _i  _On je se rodio 1975.
> _Kako ti bolje zvuči?


Hmmm... Meni bolje zvuči: On je se rodio 1975.  On se je rodio ne bih nikad rekla...


> Nešto se jesu dogovorili, valjda juče na skupštini. Ali ja nisam shvatio šta konkretno. Izgledalo je kao da su svi zadovoljni



I ja sam gledala neke deliće rasprave, neki su poslanici bili veoma duhoviti. Ja mnogo volim kako vi Crnogorci kažete "nijesmo". To mi zvuči odričnije od našeg "nismo".


----------



## DenisBiH

Meni je prirodnije _On se je rodio_. Mada _On je se rodio_ i ne zvuči pogrešno. Naravno, najprirodnije mi je bez pomoćnog glagola.



yael* said:


> I ja sam gledala neke deliće rasprave, neki su poslanici bili veoma duhoviti. Ja mnogo volim kako vi Crnogorci kažete "nijesmo". To mi zvuči odričnije od našeg "nismo".




Meni se čini, barem iz mog iskustva čitanja tekstova iz 19. stoljeća, da je _nijesmo _itd_. _bilo ranije korišteno u svim ijekavskim književnim izrazima, u BiH, pa i u Hrvatskoj. Također se da naići na _sjutra_ u tekstovima iz tog perioda.


----------



## VelikiMag

Ja obično govorim _nisam_, a ako i kažem drugačije, to bude_ n__i_̋̋_jesam_. Ljudi sa sjevera obično kažu _nijêsam_, pa to meni malo zvuči kao da su nešto krivi pa se pravdaju. 

A vezano za ovu poziciju pomoćnog glagola, meni je, ako ga ima, mnogo prirodnije da stoji iza. Ako bih čuo nekoga da kaže "_on je se rodio_" pomislio bih ili da je nešto uzbuđen pa brzo govori, ili da mu se nešto preštampalo u glavi pa je tako ispalo.
U ovoj gramatici od Klajna što je imam piše: _U trećem licu jednine povratnih glagola pomoćni glagol "je"__ gotovo uvek se izostavlja, jer se stapa s prethodnom zamenicom "se"._
Kad nešto razmislim, ako se brže govori, to "_se je_" lako se može pretvoriti u "_see_", tako da je vjerovatno zbog toga i nastalo to skraćivanje.
A kada pogledamo na kraće oblike od oblika _jesam, jesi, jeste, jesmo, jeste, jesu_, vidimo da je jedino kod trećeg lica jednine kraći oblik nastao od prvog dijela dužeg, a ne od drugog. Možda i to ima neke veze zašto se takav kraći oblik uopšte i našao iza ovog "_se_", a ne ispred kao ostali.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Meni je prirodnije _On se je rodio_. Mada _On je se rodio_ i ne zvuči pogrešno. Naravno, najprirodnije mi je bez pomoćnog glagola.



_Ja sam se rodio - Ti si se rodio - On je se rodio_... Ne znam meni prirodnije zvuči _On je se rodio_.
A još neprirodnije _On se je uplašio_ (to zvuči kao: On se uplašio nje). A sigurno bih rekla: _On je se uplašio_.



> Meni se čini, barem iz mog iskustva čitanja tekstova iz 19. stoljeća, da je _nijesmo _itd_. _bilo ranije korišteno u svim ijekavskim književnim izrazima, u BiH, pa i u Hrvatskoj. Također se da naići na _sjutra_ u tekstovima iz tog perioda.



A zar se u Bosni i Hrvatskoj još uvek ne govori _nijesmo_? Ja sam mislila da se koristi na celom ijekavskom području... ali da to nekako Crnogorci punije izgovore. 
Za _sjutra_ sam znala da je u upotrebi samo u Crnoj Gori - nezaboravna vremenska prognoza TV Titograda: _Sjutra na Jadrânu _(valjda je dugouzlazni, s akcentima idem na sreću).


----------



## DenisBiH

> A zar se u Bosni i Hrvatskoj još uvek ne govori _nijesmo_?




Ja nikog iz BiH i Hrvatske ne znam da govori _nijesmo_. Možda ima negdje dijalektalno. U standardnom jeziku je _nismo_, a tako i u svim govorima koji su meni poznati.


----------



## Orlin

> P.S. Gdje si to bio na ljetovanju?


Ja sam bio 10 dana na našem Crnom Moru u Kitenu, danas sam se vratio, izuzetno mnogo mi se svideo!Inače sam ja zaista bio u Crnoj Gori i Hrvatskoj - u maju 2008. god., bilo je strašno lepo i vratiću se u neku od ovih zemalja kada budem imao mogućnost!


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Ja nikog iz BiH i Hrvatske ne znam da govori _nijesmo_. Možda ima negdje dijalektalno. U standardnom jeziku je _nismo_, a tako i u svim govorima koji su meni poznati.



Mi ekavci mislimo da ije ide svuda u ijekavskom... kao što često ijekavci misle da mi i/ije/je nikad ne koristimo. Sećam se nekim pokušaja da se govori ekavski u Republici Srpskoj - _zalevam, odelenje._.. 

Da se vratim na temu..
Orline, zaboravih: postoji i krnji perfekat: _Bio jednom jedan kralj._


----------



## VelikiMag

Orlin said:


> Ja sam bio 10 dana na našem Crnom Moru u Kitenu, danas sam se vratio, izuzetno mnogo mi se svideo!Inače sam ja zaista bio u Crnoj Gori i Hrvatskoj - u maju 2008. god., bilo je strašno lepo i vratiću se u neku od ovih zemalja kada budem imao mogućnost!


Dosta ljudi iz Srbije ide na more u Bugarsku, mada ja samo znam za Burgas i Varnu kao poznata ljetovališta. A kada budeš opet dolazio kod nas, ponesi sa sobom i ruski rečnik, biće ti jednako koristan kao i naš. 


yael* said:


> Mi ekavci mislimo da ije ide svuda u ijekavskom...  kao što često ijekavci misle da mi i/ije/je nikad ne koristimo. Sećam  se nekim pokušaja da se govori ekavski u Republici Srpskoj - _zalevam, odelenje._..


I ja bih možda pomislio da treba _odelenje_. Ali zato znam da nije _inekcija_, iako sam to nerijetko čujao u Srbiji.


----------



## yael*

VelikiMag said:


> I ja bih možda pomislio da treba _odelenje_. Ali zato znam da nije _inekcija_, iako sam to nerijetko čujao u Srbiji.



Reči odelenje, delenje i mnenje kod mene izazivaju jaku alergijsku reakciju. Nažalost, možeš se često naći na njih i u štampi, posebno u tabloidima i još češće čuti na ulici.  To je verovatno i najčešća pravopisna greška u srpskom jeziku. Inekcija se skoro iskorenila, ali ima je tu i tamo. 
Na drugom mestu bi bile uho, muha i buha (posenno ta prva). Na srpskom je ispravno uvo, muva i buva. Ali možes lako naići na Odelenje za uho, grlo i nos!

p.s. pa jel' se kaže _čujao_ na crnogorskom?


----------



## Orlin

VelikiMag said:


> Dosta ljudi iz Srbije ide na more u Bugarsku, mada ja samo znam za Burgas i Varnu kao poznata ljetovališta. A kada budeš opet dolazio kod nas, ponesi sa sobom i ruski rečnik, biće ti jednako koristan kao i naš.
> 
> I ja bih možda pomislio da treba _odelenje_. Ali zato znam da nije _inekcija_, iako sam to nerijetko čujao u Srbiji.


Kada ja putujem, nikada ne nosim rečnike pošto nemam dovoljno mesta u prtljagu niti bi imalo vremena da bilo šta proveravam u rečnicima. Prošli put sam se dobro snalazio u Crnoj Gori i bez rečnika, samo sam u Hrvatskoj (tačnije u Dubrovniku) imao teškoća s kulinarnim nazivljem, posebno s "morskim darovima". Mislim da ja, osim toga, vladam ruskim dovoljno dobro da mi ne treba tako često pogledam u rečnik.
Inače, ima li već crnogorskih rečnika? Koliko ja znam, standardizacija crnogorskog jezika nije još uvek završena.


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> p.s. pa jel' se kaže _čujao_ na crnogorskom?




Meni je prvi put sad da čujem _čujao_. Historijski arhiv bh. štampe daje jedan rezultat, iz 1901. i to u nekoj vezi sa Crnom Gorom.



> A oklen ti sad, đetiću? — pita me kapetan Lazo,  kad dođoh kod njega.  —   Bogme bjeh dokoljan, pa se prođoh malo Katunskom nahijom, teke da me  doma nije ...  —  A đe si sve dolazio, đe? I kod koga si bio? Ja mu  ukratko ispričah.  —  A jesi li što naučio na tome putu? — zapita me i  ponudi, da sjednem uz njega.  —  Jesam — velju mu — dosta nešto vidio,  što nijesam viđao, čuo, što nijesam čujao i naučio, što nijesam znao.



I _oklen _i _nijesam _i _čujao_, sve u jednom. 


p.s. Ubiće nas moderatori što offtopičarimo meščini.


----------



## VelikiMag

yael* said:


> pa jel' se kaže _čujao_ na crnogorskom?


 Valjda kaže, čim je i meni tako došlo da napišem. Ono kao čuti više puta. 


Orlin said:


> Inače, ima li već crnogorskih rečnika? Koliko ja znam, standardizacija crnogorskog jezika nije još uvek završena.


Mislim da gramatika i pravopis postoje, a rečnik još uvijek ne. Ali nisam siguran. Veći dio godine ne provedem u Crnoj Gori, tako da se zna desiti da ostanem neinformisan.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> p.s. Ubiće nas moderatori što offtopičarimo meščini.



 (što bi se reklo: lajkujem, mada ne znam dal' sam baš razumela oklen to meščini)
(a lajkujem i to čujao za učestalu radnju)


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> (što bi se reklo: lajkujem, mada ne znam dal' sam baš razumela oklen to meščini)



Meščini.  Konzervativna dijalektalna varijanta  koja čuva -n- (mensčini/menščini) je korištena u onoj novoj Crvene Jabuke ("Jazz ba").


----------



## Duya

Auh ala ga oftopikovaste... a ja još sinoć htio da odgovorim, ali mi je bilo nezgodno sa mobilnog, a sad ne znam više na šta...  aha... 

Prvo, reče gore Veliki Mag da se uz _se_ sistemski gubi samo pomoćni glagol _je_, dakle _On se izgubio, _ali _Oni su se izgubili_. U najmanju ruku, _se+je _ili _je+se_ je stilski loše, a mislim da je čak i negramatično.



yael* said:


> A što ne: On je se izgubio?



Postoji tačno određen redosled proklitika u rečenici (sad ću probati da ga iskopam...), i po njemu pomoćni glagol dolazi prije _se_. Dakle, yael je ovde u pravu (s tim što, kao što rekoh, _je+se_ i nije validna kombinacija). Mislim da je moguća kombinacija od pet, pa čak i od šest proklitika u rečenici. Evo par monstruoznih akcenatskih cjelina, zabave radi: 

Da‿li‿si‿mu‿ga‿spremila? Ako‿li‿mu‿se‿i‿ne‿dopadne, da‿li‿ćeš‿mu‿se‿obradovati?


----------



## Duya

Našao.

Alt & Browne, A Handbook of Bosnian, Serbian, and Croatian, © SEELRC 2004, p. 62:


> BCS enclitics form an accentual group with a preceding word. Enclitics display fixed order in a group (Browne, 1975, 105-34):
> 3.1.5.2.1 First: _li_
> 3.1.5.2.2 Second: Second: Auxiliary verbs and present of 'to be' (but not 3rd singular je): [...]
> 3.1.5.2.3 Third: Dative pronouns: _mi, ti, mu, joj, nam, vam, im_
> 3.1.5.2.4 Fourth: Accusative/genitive pronouns: _me, te, ga, je, nas, vas, ih_
> 3.1.5.2.5 Fifth: _se,_ reflexive pronoun and particle
> 3.1.5.2.6 Sixth: _je_, third person singular auxiliary and present of 'to be'
> [...]
> _ Se + je_ usually becomes just _se ; je_ occasionally drops after me and te as well. _Je
> + je_ is replaced by _ju je_.


----------



## Orlin

Ja bih rekao, u šali, da bi bilo korisno prevesti na BCS odlično obljašnjenje gore za te koji uče neki BCS jezik ali ne znaju engleski.
Evo moje varijante za prevod, ispravite greške ako je potrebno:


> BCS enklitike formiraju akcenatsku grupu s prethodnom rečju. Enklitike pokazuju  (ili imaju?) fiksiran poredak u grupi (Browne, 1975, 105-34):
> 3.1.5.2.1 Prvo:  _li_
> 3.1.5.2.2 Drugo: Pomoćni glagoli i prezent glagola "biti"  (ali ne 3. l. jd. je): [...]
> 3.1.5.2.3 Treće: Dativne zamenice: _mi, ti,  mu, joj, nam, vam, im_
> 3.1.5.2.4 Četvrto: Akuzativne/genitivne zamenice:  _me, te, ga, je, nas, vas, ih_
> 3.1.5.2.5 Peto: _se,_ refleksivna zamenica i rečca
> 3.1.5.2.6 Šesto: _je_, 3. lice jd. pomoćni glagol i prezent glagola "biti"
> [...]
> _Se + je_ obično postaje samo  _se ; je_ ponekad ispada i posle me i te. _Je
> + je_ se zamenjuje _ju je_.
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## yael*

Duya said:


> Auh ala ga oftopikovaste... a ja još sinoć htio da odgovorim, ali mi je bilo nezgodno sa mobilnog, a sad ne znam više na šta...  aha...


Možda bi ova diskusija trebalo da se prebaci u topik o proklitikama, ali ja ne znam kako se to radi ili da li to uopšte mogu korisnici da izvedu... ako neko od moderatora čita, bilo bi lepo da to uradi.



> Prvo, reče gore Veliki Mag da se uz _se_ sistemski gubi samo pomoćni glagol _je_, dakle _On se izgubio, _ali _Oni su se izgubili_. U najmanju ruku, _se+je _ili _je+se_ je stilski loše, a mislim da je čak i negramatično.
> 
> 
> 
> Postoji tačno određen redosled proklitika u rečenici (sad ću probati da ga iskopam...), i po njemu pomoćni glagol dolazi prije _se_. Dakle, yael je ovde u pravu (s tim što, kao što rekoh, _je+se_ i nije validna kombinacija). Mislim da je moguća kombinacija od pet, pa čak i od šest proklitika u rečenici. Evo par monstruoznih akcenatskih cjelina, zabave radi:
> 
> Da‿li‿si‿mu‿ga‿spremila? Ako‿li‿mu‿se‿i‿ne‿dopadne, da‿li‿ćeš‿mu‿se‿obradovati?



E, pa ne mogu da verujem da je "On je se rodio" neispravno. Pokušala sam da pronađem neki dokaz na internetu, ali nažalost, nema ništa. Ne znam, meni se i ta dva niza rečca koje navodiš, ne čine ni najmanje monstruoznim. Možda je to zato što mi pričamo polako, pa imamo dovoljno vremena da izgovorimo sve te proklitike bez problema, sa sve dugim (i ponekad nazalnim) e. Ponavljam, meni "On se je uplašio" zvuči kao "On se nje uplašio", a "On je se uplašio" kao puna forma rečenice "On se uplašio" i ja koristim i jednu i drugu, šta više, na primer "On se vratio" bih rekla kad želim da stavim akcenat na subjekat, dok bi "On je se vratio" rekla kada bi cilj bio da akcenat stavim na radnju. Makes sense? 

p.s. ne mogu da verujem da nisam razumela "meščini"!


----------



## DenisBiH

Kako bi ti rekla "He got rid of her" korištenjem _riješiti se_ ili _otarasiti se_?

Inače, evo i primjera sa "je se", iz 1897.



> Za sada se od romana nije ni jedan pojavio, koji bi bio vrijedan pažnje,  koliko ova pregledana tri; ali je se pojavilo više raznovrsnih  pripovijedaka.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Kako bi ti rekla "He got rid of her" korištenjem _riješiti se_ ili _otarasiti se_?


_On je se rešio_... _On je se otarasio._.. Hmm, plašim se da si u pravu. 
Ali, ne vredi, uvek bih rekla: _On je se rodio_ i _On je se uplašio_.



> Inače, evo i primjera sa "je se", iz 1897.


1897!!!  
Pa to ti je to, mi gastarbajteri smo uvek malo arhaični!


----------



## DenisBiH

Sve nešto kontam, može li biti da je pravilo *3.1.5.2.6* baš zbog toga što su se prema *3.1.5.2.2* i *3.1.5.2.4* sudarali _je_ + _je_? Kao recimo u **_On je_(biti)_ je_(ona G.)_ se riješio_.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Sve nešto kontam, može li biti da je pravilo *3.1.5.2.6* baš zbog toga što su se prema *3.1.5.2.2* i *3.1.5.2.4* sudarali _je_ + _je_? Kao recimo u **_On je_(biti)_ je_(ona G.)_ se riješio_.


...što bi značilo da je "_je se_" ispravno? Ja ne shvatam zašto bi se u trećem licu menjao redosled - _Ja sam se_, _Ti si se_ - međutim: _On se je_, a ne _On je se_?


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> ...što bi značilo da je "_je se_" ispravno? Ja ne shvatam zašto bi se u trećem licu menjao redosled - _Ja sam se_, _Ti si se_ - međutim: _On se je_, a ne _On je se_?




Ma nije meni to tvoje neispravno, samo malo čudno. Ali recimo da da, možda je originalno bilo da se i za 3. l. jd. u prezentu pomoćni glagol stavlja gdje i za sva ostala lica, a onda je u govoru ono premješteno zbog toga što je _je je_ bilo previše rogobatno. To bi objasnilo odakle taj izuzetak. A onda možda je to tvoje stvarno arhaizam, možda se to premještanje nije tako uniformno desilo u svim govorima. Na kraju, u futuru toga premještanja nema - _ja ću se_,_ ti ćeš se,_ _on će se_.

E sad šta je kodificirano a šta ne u današnjim standardima, pojma ne'am, a u ovako maglovitim stvarima dao bih prednost izvornim govornicima sve i da idu protiv gramatika.


----------



## yael*

Evo, ovde ...


> Prema nekim izvorima *ona je se udala *za Muhameda s.a.v.s. godinu dana nakon Hidžre, ali nije živjela sa njim slijedećih šest godina.


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> Evo, ovde ...




Znači, postoji i kod nas. 


Sad sam otkrio da je u bosanskom (i hrvatskom) i _slijedeći _i _sljedeći _pravilno kao pridjev. A ja kontao _slijedećih _itd. samo vrlo česta greška.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Znači, postoji i kod nas.


IMHO - ovde "ona se udala" ne zvuči dobro, i.e. zvuči kolokvijalno. A, "ona se je udala" mi para uši. Ovako kako je napisano, meni izgleda savršeno. 


> Sad sam otkrio da je u bosanskom (i hrvatskom) i _slijedećih _i _sljedećih _pravilno kao pridjev. A ja kontao _slijedećih _itd. samo vrlo česta greška.


A ja sam mislila da je samo _slijedećih_ ispravno... al' to za mene već spada u domen prototipnokontekstualne analize...  Još uvek mi nije jasno da li se kaže prevoz ili prijevoz.


----------



## VelikiMag

A ako bismo izostavili ličnu zamjenicu, kako vam onda zvuči?

_Udala se je za Muhameda  _/  _Udala je se za Muhameda

_Ili npr. _Rodio se je u Jugoslaviji  _/  _Rodio je se u Jugoslaviji_

Ne znam za vas, ali ove druge varijante meni zvuče itekako nepravilno.


----------



## yael*

VelikiMag said:


> A ako bismo izostavili ličnu zamjenicu, kako vam onda zvuči?
> 
> _Udala se je za Muhameda  _/  _Udala je se za Muhameda
> 
> _Ili npr. _Rodio se je u Jugoslaviji  _/  _Rodio je se u Jugoslaviji_
> 
> Ne znam za vas, ali ove druge varijante meni zvuče itekako nepravilno.


Molim te nemoj da shvatiš ovo kao kontriranje po svaku cenu - meni prve varijante zvuče nepravilno... Moja mama je nekad predavala srpskohrvatski, ali je već odavno zaspala. Pitaću je sutra da li ovo moje ubeđenje dolazi iz dijalekta ili iz onog što su nas u školi učili. Ona dobro poznaje i jedno i drugo... 
Ufff, to "rodio se je" meni tako para uši...
Možda će neko iz ekavskog ili severno-srbijanskog govornog područja da se složi sa mnom...


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Kako bi ti rekla "He got rid of her" korištenjem _riješiti se_ ili _otarasiti se_?


Ja bih eliminirao sve moguće probleme korištenjem dužeg oblika genitivne zamenice: _On se nje rešio/otarasio_.


----------



## Duya

VelikiMag said:


> A ako bismo izostavili ličnu zamjenicu, kako vam onda zvuči?
> 
> _Udala se je za Muhameda  _/  _Udala je se za Muhameda
> _



Meni zvuči podjednako loše i jedno i drugo, tako da me možete staviti u "neopredijeljene".  Ja nikad ne bih spojio _je+se_ ili _se+je_(osim naravno kad _je_ znači "nju").


----------



## yael*

Orlin said:


> Ja bih eliminirao sve moguće probleme korištenjem dužeg oblika genitivne zamenice: _On se nje rešio/otarasio_.



To je, naravno, ispravno, ali tako ćeš reći kada želiš da naglasiš da se on baš nje oslobodio, ili kada je o toj osobi bilo reči u prethodnom delu razgovora. Ako pak želiš da akcenat staviš na samu radnju, onda bi bilo bolje da koristiš nenaglašeni, enklitički oblik. 

p.s. Ako si se opredelio za ekavski, trebalo bi da pišeš _eliminisao_ umesto _eliminirao_. Ovo je dobronamerna ispravka, nadam se da mi nećeš zameriti. Tvoj BCMS je odličan, ovo su zaista sitne greške.


----------



## Orlin

yael* said:


> p.s. Ako si se opredelio za ekavski, trebalo bi da pišeš _eliminisao_ umesto _eliminirao_. Ovo je dobronamerna ispravka, nadam se da mi nećeš zameriti. Tvoj BCMS je odličan, ovo su zaista sitne greške.


Ne mislim da je ovo direktno vezano za refleks jata nego za propise standarda: koliko ja znam, po srpskom standardu ima prvenstveno _-ovati _ili _-isati_, po hrvatskom _-irati_, a u bosanskom se dopuštaju obe verzije. Ja lično preferiram oblike na _-irati _jer u bugarskom se koriste praktično uvek glagole s nastavkom _-ира-_: _фотографирам_, _дискутирам_, _елиминирам_ itd., i nikako ne mogu da se naviknem na ove "čudne" _-ovati _ili _-isati_.
Na kraju, oprostite off-topic i imajte u vidu da mi nikada nije problem da me ispravljate.


----------

